# Πριν την επισκευή... > Εξαρτήματα προς Ζήτηση & Προσφορά >  JBC  T245B

## xani

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45802

Σε αριστη κατασταση στο κουτι του 
εργαστηκε για 5 λεπτα το πολυ σε JBC DI 1D σταθμο.Η ανταλασεται με T210Α στελεχος.
60ΕUR

----------

